# Supertonic seventh chord or dominant seventh chord in minor key



## maryg8

Hi guys, I just wanted to clarify if the supertonic seventh chord or dominant seventh chord is in minor key, do we have to raise the sharp for the 7th note? as in like the harmonic minor scale?

So for example if the dominant seventh chord (V7) is in D minor, will the notes be :

1) ACEG

Or

2) AC#EG

Which one is correct? 1) or 2)


----------



## mikeh375

.........2......for a dominant 7th. 
The 7th in a supertonic 7th and a dominant 7th is always a minor 7th. Sharpening the 7th of either chord will alter its function.


----------



## Bwv 1080

And the supertonic 7th chord in minor is half diminished - E G Bb D in e minor


----------



## maryg8

ok thank you all for the reply


----------

